# supporting a friends tomorrow, I'm nervous



## Zuzu (Dec 6, 2010)

she just broke up with her bf who is also my friend.
were gonna hang out tomorrow because shes been wanting to do something non stop since her break up so she doesn't have to sit there and feel like crying. I'm just kind of nervous because

1. shes a girl.....girls are weird.

2. were not the best of friends just kinda friends. I'm more of a friend to her Ex.

3. I'm REALLY bad at comforting, I don't even like to hug.

4. she's the quiet, glared eyes, bluntly honest type. awkward~

5. and I'm hoping she doesn't bring up the fact that me and her Ex were "Buddies" (yes that kinda buddy)

ADVICE PLEASE?


----------

